# Resurfacing Concrete/cinder block walls



## kayokayo

My husband and I just bought a concrete block house.  I've lived in them before and really like the low maintenance.  There aren't any moisture problems with the blocks, we'd just like to make them smooth without putting up drywall or wallboard.  The windows have a lovely curved shape around them where the block meets the window and we don't want to lose that by putting up sheet rock or board.  What can you use to resurface the prison-style block pattern?  The kitchen looks like it has something on it that makes the wall smooth.  It's all painted and I don't think I can remove the paint.  HELP!!


----------



## tomtoolman12345

Put a thin coat of mortar all over the bricks with a trowel then give it a little while to set up then brush all the mortar. Wait to dry then paint.


----------



## kayokayo

Thanks for the quick reply!  Is this what "skim coating" is?  Do you have to brush it or is there a way to make it smooth?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## glennjanie

Welcome KayoKayo:
In order to get a smooth polished sruface will require a 'scratch coat' of plaster followed by a finish coat which has to be trowelled like a concrete floor. However, the paint that is already on the walls will interfere with the bonding of the plaster and will give you popping and peeling.
There is a heavy cemetious paint called block filler that can be rolled on to fill the pores in the blocks but will not fill the mortar joints. Then, if you will coat it with 2 layers of latex enamel, it will give you a reasonably smooth semi-gloss wall. Latex enamel is more washable and gives a low sheen that makes the paint always look fresh and new.
Glenn


----------



## plasterguy

You can do a skim coat on the blocks with joint compound.  I have skim coated all kinds of stuff over the years, including concrete, and had it work just fine.

You need to be sure the blocks always stay dry.  You don't want your skim coat peeling off.

To do a good job, you need a systematic approach.  It will save you time, money and frustration.  I have a skim coat page on my website.  Check My Profile for the url.

Good luck.


----------

